# Transfer credit from one account to the other form



## easyrider (Apr 21, 2022)

There was a form to transfer credits from one account to the other. I can't find it anywhere. Is this not how to transfer credits between accounts ? The accounts are my own. I'm trying to take the credits out of one account to use in the other. I have been on hold for WM since forever and a day and still waiting.

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Apr 22, 2022)

The form that should be on the WM website, in the forms section that won't open, is available by email from Wyndham. They do not send the form when you ask for the form but send a request to someone that will send the form. I asked how long it takes to get the form and was told at least a day. We will see.

Bill


----------



## timpatmc (Apr 22, 2022)

easyrider said:


> There was a form to transfer credits from one account to the other. I can't find it anywhere.


Go to Help--Contact Us--scroll down towards the bottom and you'll see a 'Transfer Credits' link.


----------



## easyrider (Apr 22, 2022)

Thank you so much. 

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Apr 22, 2022)

It took 2 minutes to do fill out the form and was very easy. For me, the hard part was finding the form.

Bill


----------



## easyrider (Apr 22, 2022)

I just received an email that the credit transfer is completed. That seems pretty fast. It took about 2 1/2 hours. I wasn't charged anything either. 

Bill


----------

